# 2C Aether 1.5 is out to users



## rayinstirling (Apr 15, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to do much checking on the new x64 plugin yet but control over predelay on ER is a nice feature.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Apr 15, 2010)

It's such a gorgeous reverb. 

Definitely one of my favourite FX plug-ins. Really very inspiring. 

Nick


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 15, 2010)

Were you one of the early reviewers Nick?

I read a few comments at the time and decided to go for it at the early 0.9 version.
Twas a great decision for me.


----------



## Elfen (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes 1.5 is a great release. It sounds amazing and musical. Was testing it yesterday and I don't regret getting it in the pre-release. I wonder how it compare to the last Lexicon. It's a contender for sure.

It doesn't wash my sound when using typical Halls and is really respectful of the material. I didn't hear any artifact even on the long tails. The purest reverb I heard without being clinical. In the new version you get oversampling and 64 bit double precision. Also they have mathematical algos that you can't use in realtime since it's too much cpu consumption but that are applied automatically at mixdown.

The new Gui is also better. Cleaner and more logical.

I'm a reverb addict! :mrgreen:


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes and the off line recording time to mixdown 3.5 minutes of music is around 20 minutes if perfection is expected.

I'm doing it now


----------



## Elfen (Apr 15, 2010)

rayinstirling @ Thu Apr 15 said:


> Yes and the off line recording time to mixdown 3.5 minutes of music is around 20 minutes if perfection is expected.
> 
> I'm doing it now



Ouch!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 16, 2010)

I went to the web site - but when I got to purchase it - it mentions version 1.01


Is version 1.5 a seperate product?


Thanks.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Elfen (Apr 16, 2010)

1.5 was just out yesterday for 1.01 registered users as a free update. They will send you a update link soon after the purchase I guess.


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is a little bit of nonsense I've just mixed down in which there a 4 instances of 2C aether 1.5

It contains some KongAudio instruments, Evolve Mutations, and an RMX track

The only other fx plugins used were Stillwell Rocket and Event-Horizon.

It took 23 minutes to mix this to stereo.

http://www.raymondkemp.com/101/AF1004.mp3 (www.raymondkemp.com/101/AF1004.mp3)


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 16, 2010)

H Guys,

I am finalizing the new manual today together with getting the web updated. We will send out press releases on Monday, and that will be the official launch day. At this point we have only given it to existing users to try a few days early while finishing up these things.

Regarding render times, this will be explained thoroughly in the manual, but the general idea is that render quality vs render speed can be whatever you like it to be. At the lowest quality settings, which are the same as the award-winning 1.0 and are already literally "excellent" and competitive with the best in the market, things are almost exactly the same speed as previously. Things will slow down and require more CPU as you turn the new extreme quality settings. By far, the setting that will most effect render speed is the "interpolation" setting. "Perfection" and "Obsession" mode are VERY heavy on the CPU, as you have noticed. When facing a deadline--which I guess is quite common in scoring work(!), it can be a good idea to keep the Interpolation setting at "Excellence" until your very final mix-down and then switch to "Perfection". "Obsession" is REALLY extreme, and really only makes sense if you are working on some audiophile level stuff where the final release media is high resolution, such as SACD, etc... If it's going on iTunes as MP3, there's not much point.  

As for over-sampling, my recommendation is to run in real-time at 2X if you can, and save 4x for bounces. The difference between 2x and 4x is subtle, but the difference between 1x and 2x is less so, and there is a definite improvement to the high-frequency response when using at least 2x. You may even adjust EQ and damping settings slightly differently when running 2x, vs 1x. So it is ideal to work in 2x if your hardware can handle it.

Also there is some trade-off between oversampling and interpolation. At higher oversampling ratios, interpolation quality is less important to some extent. So if you don't have the time for the perfection or obsession setting, keeping it at "excellence" and and rendering at 4x will still be AMAZING, and should beat anything else on the market.

more later...


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Andrew,

I wasn't complaining, I think 1.5 is great

Ray


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 16, 2010)

I know... I just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 16, 2010)

This is great! 

Its a stunning reverb - Just picked it up!


Looking forward to version 1.5


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Andrew,

I'm a big fan of Aether and this seems to be a substantial update. Works great in many writing situations including orchestral. Congrats on a nice product! 

All the Best,
Frederick


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 16, 2010)

You are right Frederick - This probably is one of the best sounding algo reverbs on the market. 


I am amazed at its stunning quality and it does not mud up the sound. I am really looking forward to creating a completely new template based on Aether.

Congratulations Andrew! Version 1.5 is amazing!


Very exciting stuff. 


Tanuj.


----------



## Udo (Apr 16, 2010)

Andrew, 

Are there any plans for Aether reverb calculations to use the enormous parallel processing power available on graphics cards (using Nvidia CUDA and the ATI equivalent)?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been working with some of these patches Andrew. It certainly is a significant update - the sound quality is stunning and the GUI is much easier to work with, thanks.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 17, 2010)

Udo @ Fri Apr 16 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Are there any plans for Aether reverb calculations to use the enormous parallel processing power available on graphics cards (using Nvidia CUDA and the ATI equivalent)?



Not immediately, and there are some obstacles with this for audio use, but we are always looking for new ways to improve our products...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback and comments guys. Regarding presets, we have some additional things to share with you on Monday or so.


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2010)

rayinstirling @ 16th April 2010 said:


> Here is a little bit of nonsense I've just mixed down in which there a 4 instances of 2C aether 1.5
> 
> It contains some KongAudio instruments, Evolve Mutations, and an RMX track
> 
> ...



sounds good, but 23 minutes? wow


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Ray,

The demo sounds great. I wonder if we could add it to our 1.5 demo sounds?? If so please send an email to info [aatt] 2caudio.com so we can discuss.

Also anyone else who has 1.5 and is willing, we are looking for more demo sounds. Everyone here seems to do top quality work, and if would be willing to share a 30sec clip that we can post on our web with full credit, it would be awesome. We would love to add your pict and link on our artists page too, and are happy to help you in other ways at your suggestion too. If you are interested please send an email to info [aatt] 2caudio.com so we can discuss.


----------



## Udo (Apr 18, 2010)

Andrew,

You had an Aether group buy exactly a year ago. Don't you think it's time for another one?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 18, 2010)

Just did this demo with Aether quickly....

I bounced first on Perfection - but it introduced constant clicking - but I do have a big template. I need to figure out the settings. rest of the settings were high quality - 4X and Ultra Smooth.



Here is the link: http://www.tanuj-tiku.com/AetherDem1.mp3 (www.tanuj-tiku.com/AetherDem1.mp3)

This is high quality Mp3.

Here is a high quality Wav file: http://www.tanuj-tiku.com/AetherDem1.wav (www.tanuj-tiku.com/AetherDem1.wav)


I may have exaggerated the settings a bit to be a little obvious with the reverb.



Tanuj.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Apr 18, 2010)

Udo @ Sun Apr 18 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> You had an Aether group buy exactly a year ago. Don't you think it's time for another one?


That would be awesome. I wish I knew about Aether a year ago.


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 18, 2010)

Rob @ Sat Apr 17 said:


> rayinstirling @ 16th April 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds good, but 23 minutes? wow



Thanks Roberto,

The 23 minutes was using offline processing set at 4x oversampling, ultra smooth modulation and Perfection for Interpolation when bouncing down to stereo.

While mixing, the settings were,
2x oversampling Balanced Modulation and Excellence modulation.

On my monitoring system, I simply hear no mud, and on the master insert I'm using a 32.8 mix setting on the Phantom Hall preset without rolling off any bass.

I just don't detect any added artifacts.
There are many more of my projects I intend revisiting with aether 1.5


----------



## Udo (Apr 18, 2010)

rayinstirling @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> The 23 minutes was using offline processing set at 4x oversampling, ultra smooth modulation and Perfection for Interpolation when bouncing down to stereo.


That's why using the enormous computing power present on newer graphics cards would be a huge benefit. As mentioned earlier, both Nvidia and ATI have SDKs available.

Use of graphics processors for audio manipulation is not new and it's now increasing rapidly.

Parallel GPU programming is more complex than conventional programming, but the benefits are substantial.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 19, 2010)

"We are aware of such things" is about all I can say on the matter at this time. :wink:


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 21, 2010)

Full Info:

(note Manual and new audio demos are not quite online yet... coming soon...)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: 4/20/2010

2CAUDIO RELEASES AETHER 1.5 AND ANNOUNCES THE AETHER INTEGRITY AND CREATIVITY EXPANSIONS

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
AETHER 1.5 SUMMARY


Aether is an award-winning, ultimate quality, self-modulating algorithmic reverb. Aether 1.5 represents a very significant update and offers a huge number of industry-first advances in terms of audio quality and functionality. It is designed to compete directly with the best-of-the-best of both hardware and software reverbs. Most reasonable companies would call this a 2.0 version.

Aether 1.5 offers several industry-leading and unique features including:

2x & 4x Oversampling
Double Precision 64bit DSP
64bit Host/OS Support
Band-Limited Interpolation
Variable Quality Modes
Extreme Offline Render Modes
Mid-Side Modes
Cascade Control
Complex Stereo Modes
0-Sample Latency
Frequency Profiles
Flexible EQ/Filter Routing
Huge Parameter Value Ranges
Complex & Clustered IRs
Late Reflections Coloration
Comprehensive Preset Browser
Instant Algorithm Browsing
Proprietary Spectral Modulation
Attack & Sustain Envelope
Variable Q Damping Decay Curve
Immediate Parameter Accessibility
Macro Controls
Discrete Early Reflections Engine
Comprehensive FX Presets

Aether 1.5 also offers a completely new GUI, which retains the same layout as the previous version, but focuses on improvements to readability, usability, and communication of relevant parameter information such as measurement units.

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
AETHER 1.5 FULL DETAILS

The full list of changes made in Aether 1.5 is six pages long! It is available here:

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/pdf/Aether_1.5.0_Whats_New.rtf (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... ts_New.rtf)

2CAudio is happy to have any part of this document included in press publications at the discretion of the publisher.

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
AETHER INTEGRITY EXPANSION

The Aether Integrity Expansion is a collection of 160 new professionally designed presets for Aether 1.5. It focuses on ultra-realistic halls, chaò²¾   Í™²¾   Íš²¾   Í›²¾   Íœ²¾   Í²¾   Íž²¾   ÍŸ²¾   Í ²¾   Í¡²¾   Í¢²¾   Í£²¾   Í¤²¾   Í¥²¾   Í¦²¾   Í§²¾   Í¨²¾   Í©²¾   Íª²¾   Í«²¾   Í¬²¾   Í­²¾   Í®²¾   Í¯²¾   Í°²¾   Í±²¾   Í²²¾   Í³²¾   Í´²¾   Íµ²¾   Í¶²¾   Í·²¾   Í¸²¾   Í¹²¾   Íº²¾   Í»²¾   Í¼²¾   Í½²¾   Í¾²¾   Í¿²¾   ÍÀ²¾   ÍÁ²¾   ÍÂ²¾   ÍÃ²¾   ÍÄ²¾   ÍÅ²¾   ÍÆ²¾   ÍÇ²¾   ÍÈ²¾   ÍÉ²¾   ÍÊ²¾   ÍË²¾   ÍÌ²¾   ÍÍ²¾   ÍÎ²¾   ÍÏ²¾   ÍÐ²¾   ÍÑ²¾   ÍÒ²¾   ÍÓ²¾   ÍÔ²¾   ÍÕ²¾   ÍÖ²¾   Í×²¾   ÍØ²¾   ÍÙ²¾   ÍÚ²¾   ÍÛ²¾   ÍÜ²¾   ÍÝ²¾   ÍÞ²¾   Íß²¾   Íà²¾   Íá²¾   Íâ²¾   Íã²¾   Íä²¾   Íå²¾   Íæ²¾   Íç²¾   Íè²¾   Íé²¾   Íê²¾   Íë²¾   Íì²¾   Íí²¾   Íî²¾   Íï²¾   Íð²¾   Íñ²¾   Íò²¾   Íó²¾   Íô²¾   Íõ²¾   Íö²¾   Í÷²¾   Íø²¾   Íù²¾   Íú²¾   Íû²¾   Íü²¾   Íý²¾   Íþ²¾   Íÿ²¾   Í ²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í              ò²¾   Í
²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í ²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í²¾   Í ²¾   Í!²¾   Í"²¾   Í#²¾   Í$²¾   Í%²¾   Í&²¾   Í'²¾   Í(²¾   Í)²¾   Í*²¾   Í+²¾   Í,²¾   Í-²¾   Í.²¾   Í/²¾   Í0²¾   Í1²¾   Í2²¾   Í3²¾   Í4²¾   Í5²¾   Í6²¾   Í7²¾   Í8²¾   Í9²¾   Í:²¾   Í;²¾   Í<²¾   Í=²¾   Í>²¾   Í?²¾   Í@²¾   ÍA²¾   ÍB²¾   ÍC²¾   ÍD²¾   ÍE²¾   ÍF²¾   ÍG²¾   ÍH²¾   ÍI²¾   ÍJ²¾   ÍK²¾   ÍL²¾   ÍM²¾   ÍN²¾   ÍO²¾   ÍP²¾   ÍQ²¾   ÍR²¾   ÍS²¾   ÍT²¾   ÍU²¾   ÍV²¾   ÍW²¾   ÍX²¾   ÍY²¾   ÍZ²¾   Í[²¾   Í\²¾   Í]²¾   Í^²¾   Í_²¾   Í`²¾   Ía²¾   Íb²¾   Íc²¾   Íd²¾   Íe²¾   Íf²¾   Íg²¾   Íh²¾   Íi²¿   Íj²¿   Ík²¿   Íl²¿   Ím²¿   Ín²¿   Ío²¿   Íp²¿   Íq²¿   Ír²¿   Ís²¿   Ít²¿   Íu²¿   Ív²¿   Íw²¿   Íx²¿   Íy              ò²¿   Í{²¿   Í|²¿   Í}²¿   Í~²¿   Í²¿   Í€²¿   Í²¿   Í‚²¿   Íƒ²¿   Í„²¿   Í…²¿   Í†²¿   Í‡²À   Íˆ²À   Í‰²À   ÍŠ²À   Í‹²À   ÍŒ²À   Í²À   ÍŽ²À   Í²À   Í²À   Í‘²À   Í’²À   Í“²À   Í”²À   Í•²À   Í–²À   Í—²À   Í˜²À   Í™²À   Íš²À   Í›²À   Íœ²À   Í²À   Íž²À   ÍŸ²À   Í ²À   Í¡²À   Í¢²À   Í£²Á   Í¤²Á   Í¥²Á   Í¦²Á   Í§²Á   Í¨²Á   Í©²Á   Íª²Á   Í«²Á   Í¬²Á   Í­²Á   Í®²Á   Í¯²Á   Í°²Á   Í±²Á   Í²²Á   Í³²Á   Í´²Á   Íµ²Á   Í¶²Á   Í·²Á   Í¸²Á   Í¹²Á   Íº²Á   Í»²Á   Í¼²Á   Í½²Á   Í¾²Á   Í¿²Á   ÍÀ²Á   ÍÁ²Á   ÍÂ²Á   ÍÃ²Á   ÍÄ²Á   ÍÅ²Á   ÍÆ²Á   ÍÇ²Á   ÍÈ²Á   ÍÉ²Á   ÍÊ²Á   ÍË²Á   ÍÌ²Á   ÍÍ²Á   ÍÎ²Á   ÍÏ²Á   ÍÐ²Á   ÍÑ²Á   ÍÒ²Á   ÍÓ²Á   ÍÔ²Á   ÍÕ²Á   ÍÖ²Á   Í×²Á   ÍØ²Á   ÍÙ²Á   ÍÚ²Á   ÍÛ²Á   ÍÜ²Á   ÍÝ²Á   ÍÞ²Á   Íß²Á   Íà²Á   Íá²Á   Íâ²Á   Íã²Á   Íä²Á   Íå²Á   Íæ²Á   Íç²Á   Íè²Á   Íé²Á   Íê              ò²Á   Íì²Á   Íí²Á   Íî²Á   Íï²Á   Íð²Á   Íñ²Á   Íò²Á   Íó²Á   Íô²Á   Íõ²Á   Íö²Á   Í÷²Á   Íø²Á   Íù²Á   Íú²Á   Íû²Â   Íü²Â   Íý²Â   Íþ²Â   Íÿ²Ã   Í ²Ã   Í²Ã   Í²Ã   Í²Ä   Í²Ä   Í²Ä


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 21, 2010)

...as I am sort of new here, and not familiar with the rules, if it is not OK to post that here in full detail, please move to the appropriate folder or delete and we can just chat more directly and personally... I just thought this might be an effecient way to communicate all the relavent info...


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Andrew,


Please check your private message.


Thanks.

PS: already picked up the new presets!


Tanuj.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 22, 2010)

OK Guys, here are some audio demos:

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/

Thanks to everyone who helped make these--their names are in the file titles.

They are provided as 16bit 44.1k WAV files when I had them in this format. A few are mp3 since that is all I have for these particular files.

a few are me just improv-playing a sampler instrument into Aether. It's not the best sampler, samples, or performance--I'm out of practice since we started working on Aether 1.5. So really these particular examples are given to show the reverb since the dry signals are perfectly dry in these cases.

Wet and dry sounds are provided when I had them readily available.

More will come.

Anyone who would like to contribute additional samples for demo purposes is welcome. I know you guys do great stuff here. Please email if interested.

The zip file contains them all in case you prefer to download and play in iTunes or similar. it is ~218mb.

These samples were generally made using the new presets in the preset expansions.

Finally, please use the demo version to fully evaluate Aether.


----------



## midphase (Apr 23, 2010)

How does Aether compare to the Laxicon plugins? Anyone have both?

What about Altiverb? I know I know that we're comparing apples and oranges...but speaking like normal rational human beings...if you could only pick on...which one would you pick for scoring work?


----------



## tfishbein82 (Apr 23, 2010)

Andrew,

_EDIT: Thank you for following up with me._

I have had problems trying the trial version. Sent you guys an email and PM, but haven't gotten any response. Did you get either?

Thanks,
Teddy


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 23, 2010)

Some AWESOME flamenco guitar examples from Freddy Clarke!

Freddy sent me dry mp3s, and I quickly applied some of the new presets to them. Probably they could be even better with a little extra time tweaking the presets to fit the playing--which of course is the point of having an algo verb--but I am running out of time before going to the airport... (Also they were mp3 to begin with when I received them and not 24bit .wav, which would have been better... but anyway, you get the idea.)


http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/FreddyClarke_Flamenco1_Dry.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... o1_Dry.wav)
http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/FreddyClarke_Flamenco1_Wet.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... o1_Wet.wav)
http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/FreddyClarke_Flamenco2_Dry.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... o2_Dry.wav)
http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/FreddyClarke_Flamenco2_Wet.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... o2_Wet.wav)
http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/FreddyClarke_Flamenco3_Dry.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... o3_Dry.wav)
http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/FreddyClarke_Flamenco3_Wet.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... o3_Wet.wav)
http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/FreddyClarke_Flamenco4_Dry.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... o4_Dry.wav)
http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/FreddyClarke_Flamenco4_Wet.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... o4_Wet.wav)

Check out Freddy Performing the first one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg3PC_DrUPA

http://www.freddyclarke.com/


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,

FYI:

I posted the "draft" manual a few days ago. It covers most of the basics. It is certainly not complete or up to our quality standards, and we apologize for that, but this is what we have at the moment. The rest will be complete the first week of May. 

http://2caudio.com/products/aether/pdf/2CAudio_Aether_Manual.pdf (http://2caudio.com/products/aether/pdf/ ... Manual.pdf)
----


----------



## Andrew Souter (May 10, 2010)

Here's another great scoring mix example that was made using Aether 1.5 by a very talented composer who wished to remain anonymous:

http://www.vi-control.net/Aether1_5_Demo_Sequence.html

Hope you enjoy...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi guys...

FYI:

The complete Aether 1.5 manual is now online. 

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/pdf/2CAudio_Aether_Manual.pdf (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... Manual.pdf) 

Let us know your feedback and ask questions if anything is still unclear. Thanks again.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 17, 2010)

Also FYI, here are a couple cool new audio examples that focus on more extreme settings for ambient music. This has obvious application to scoring as well...

Dry (intentionally as raw/simple as possible):

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/SomeOtherChords_Dry.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... ds_Dry.wav)

Wet:

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/SomeOtherChords_Aether150.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... her150.wav)

Preset:

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/demo_presets/SomeOtherChords_Preset.2ca (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... Preset.2ca)

nothing else used other than this preset... try for yourself...

...but as Audio News Room warns: 



> So much fun to explore and create new sounds that you may not get any mixes finished.
> 
> Serious risk of inspiring you to do the 3 DVD soundscape concept album you've been thinking about all these years.



http://audionewsroom.blogspot.com/2010/ ... everb.html

...what can I say, my first passion was ambient music... :wink:


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 17, 2010)

Another one:

Wet (Aether 1.5 only):

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/SecondMoon_Aether150.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... her150.wav)

Preset:

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/demo_presets/SecondMoon_Preset.2ca (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... Preset.2ca)

Dry source will remain private as I am using it for a Galbanum sample-library product...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 17, 2010)

Al warm-and-fuzzy Ligeti-like example... 2011 maybe? 

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/BurriedOnTheMoon.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... heMoon.wav)

:roll:


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 17, 2010)

final example:

Dry: 

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/Hydrogene_Dry.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... ne_Dry.wav)

Wet: 

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/Hydrogene_Aether150.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... her150.wav)

Preset: 

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/demo_presets/Hydrogen_Plate.2ca (http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/ ... _Plate.2ca) 

Notes: 

1) Cascade here is at 100% to feed ERs into LRs. This makes LRs extra dense during buildup and adds some coloration, which is good for plate emulation... be careful though as it can create too much color easily with some settings...) 

2) Time setting is huge, but High Ratio is min and High X is pretty low, so High Freqs decay 20 times faster than lows here... This is something I probably should have put in the manual: when LR Time is longer, the Decay ratio differences can be more drastic. When LR time is shorter, usually the decay ratios should be less drastic... usually. There are always exceptions...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I wanted to share an awesome orchestral composition created by Dedric Terry (KDM) using one instance of Aether 1.5 to supply all reverb. Dedric tells me all instruments were used in the "close mic" setting to be as dry as possible before applying Aether to them. 

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/WAVs/DedricTerry_MagicCarpet_Excerpt_Aether150.mp3

Dedric designed this preset completely on his own to fit the needs of this composition and customized all settings himself after investing a little time to understand how the various ER and LR parameters interact. The final preset used is here:

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/demo_presets/DedricTerry_LargeOrchestralHall.2ca

Aether is well known for its unique ability to do extreme presets suitable for sound-design and ambient music as I have shown above, but we always like to point out and remember it excels equally are more traditional reverb needs for acoustic, orchestral, folk, rock, etc needs as well. We designed it to do both equally well.

We are honored and thankful to have the help of talented composers such as Dedric to help show what Aether is capable in these areas. Thanks Dedric! Great work!

Enjoy...


----------



## shakuman (Jul 28, 2010)

tfishbein82 @ Sun Apr 18 said:


> Udo @ Sun Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew,
> ...



Hi Andrew.
Any chance for group buy Or limited sale period ?I hope yes o/~ 

Shakuman.


----------

